# مكبس علف cpm مستعمل



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (10 أبريل 2014)

مكبس علف cpm مستعمل 
تعلن شركة الجوهري لانشاء وتجهيز مصانع الاعلاف عن مكبس علف cpm700 مجدد بالكامل 
ويعمل علي محرك قدرته 200 وات

























الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قيوتيوب: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB....youtube.com/channel/UCTPMURs0uNJ8Gn3qBWnUH5Q

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

